# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Ebro >  Fotos construcción embalse de Albagès

## sergi1907

Hola a todos.

Hoy me he acercado hasta la localidad de Albagès, en Lleida, para visitar las obras del futuro embalse.
Para este primer reportaje he decidido recorrer todo el camino de L'Albagés a Cervià de Les Garrigues, unos 12 kilómetros, para conocer todo lo que en el futuro quedará sumergido por las aguas, todo terreno de almendros, olivos y alguna viña y unas pocas edificaciones.

Así quedará una vez terminado


La localidad de Albagès


Estos barracones están a la entrada del pueblo junto al inicio de las obras


Al fondo se pueden apreciar las obras de la futura pared de la presa






Esta es la única máquina que he visto, me ha sorprendido no encontrar ninguna más

----------


## sergi1907

Aquí es donde irá la presa






La localidad de Albagés desde donde estará la presa

----------


## REEGE

Impresionante reportaje el que nos espera de ésta nueva presa que pronto aumentará nuestro foro!!
Y será de materiales sueltos!! Tampoco parece que será muy extensa, no??
Y aunque aún no hay mucha maquinaria, menuda Bulldozer a estreno han llevado!!
Como terminará la pobrecilla.

----------


## sergi1907

Gracias Reege.

He hecho muchas fotografías, pero poco os puedo explicar, ya que nunca he visto construir un embalse y no sé para que son todas esas obras que se ven, así que todos los comentarios y explicaciones serán bienvenidos.

Aquí ya nos vamos alejando de la futura presa




Todos estos árboles quedarán inundados








Una de las masías que también desaparecerá y que ya está abandonada y totalmente tapiada


Aquí podéis ver la nube que me ha acompañado en todo el trayecto


Un puente que se está construyendo, supongo que para la futura carretera

----------


## jlois

Genial seguimiento , amigo Sergi, es un privilegio presenciar los inicios de una presa y verla ir progresando y más hoy en día que tenemos los recursos de la fotografía mucho más avanzados que los que los tenían en otras épocas del NO-DO. 
La imagen de la masía abandonada, que raro que la hallan tapiado y que raro que no hubiesen aprovechado la techumbre, hoy en día es algo a tener en cuenta y seguro que pagar lo han pagado bien, y sólo resta dejar lo menos posible bajo las aguas...en fin, quizás tengan tiempo aun de hacer algo por la labor, jejeje...
La primera imagen de este mensaje anterior quizás sea una ataguía o pre-ataguía pero eso lo sabrás tu mejor que nadie al ubicar dicho detalle respecto a las obras y al río...

Gracias por el despliegue de detalles, amigo Sergi.

----------


## sergi1907

Otro puente sobre el río, ya casi en la cola del embalse




Aquí se pueden apreciar los dos puentes




Esta ermita parece que se salvará




Cerviá de Les Garrigues, localidad situada prácticamente en la cola del embalse


Esto ha sido todo por hoy, espero al menos una vez al mes ir a visitar las obras y manteneros informados.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## Luján

Me imagino que lo de tapiar la masía será para que no se meta nadie a hacer vandalismo.

----------


## perdiguera

Hasta donde yo sé y conozco, la obra está bajo mínimos, es decir no hay prisa por acabarla, al no haber liquidez para pagar las obras en plazo.
Menos mal que hasta ahora no se ha modificado mucho el entorno.
Los puentes son para la reposición del camino, por el que ha pasado Sergi, ya que gran parte de él quedará anegado cuando se llene el embalse.
Hay que saber que el río Set no tiene caudal suficiente para llenar el embalse, sino que éste se llenará con los aportes del canal Segarra-Garrigues y si éste no fuese capaz de hacerlo, con agua desde Flix mediante una impulsión, de la que ya puse fotos hace tiempo.
El embalse es el regulador de cola de ambos canales. Pero no hay dinero.

----------


## arnau

> Gracias Reege.
> 
> He hecho muchas fotografías, pero poco os puedo explicar, ya que nunca he visto construir un embalse y no sé para que son todas esas obras que se ven, así que todos los comentarios y explicaciones serán bienvenidos.
> 
> Aquí ya nos vamos alejando de la futura presa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hola Sergi

Muy buenas fotos, que pena lo de la poca actividad que se aprecia...Pues el pequeño terraplén que se ve en la primera foto es la ataguía, que es una pequeña presa provisional que sirve para desviar el río durante la fase de construcción, para dejar seca la zona en la que se trabaja. Dada la pequeña magnitud del río Set, me imagino que el desvío se realiza por alguna tubería de pequeño diámetro ¿puede ser que la vieras cuando te paseaste por ahí?

Si te fijas, la ataguía se encuentra perfectamente alineada con la parte desbrozada de la ladera izquierda de la cerrada, de manera que a medida que la construcción de la presa avance, la ataguía quedará incorporada en el cuerpo de la presa, con el consiguiente ahorro de material (aunque con una ataguía tan pequeñaja, el ahorro no será demasiado)

En la foto de las nubes, el material escarificado puede que sea para la construcción de los espaldones de la presa, que será de núcleo impermeable. En estas obras se intenta que los materiales del cuerpo de la presa provengan del mismo vaso del embalse, para evitar los daños medioambientales que producen las canteras, al tiempo que se ahorra dinero en el tranporte de los mismos.

Por lo que me han contado, se están encontrando con algunos problemas para encontrar el material adecuado para el núcleo, pues lo ideal son las arcillas, y en el vaso ecasean las arcillas pero abundan los limos, que sirven para los núcleos impermeables pero son peores que las primeras. De todas maneras esto último me lo han contado por "radio macuto", así que yo no haría mucho caso.

----------


## sergi1907

Muchas gracias por las explicaciones arnau.

Si que había unas pequeñas tuberías cerca que deben ser para desviar el río.

----------


## sergi1907

Parece que ya hay más actividad en las obras, al menos hay más maquinaria y parece que algo se avanza.

A pie de presa










Una panorámica de lo que será la presa

----------


## sergi1907

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## frfmfrfm

Muy bueno Sergi, se ve que han empezado el desbroce, desmonte y los precortes del terreno.
Estaremos atentos a este hilo.
Un saludo amigo.

----------


## sergi1907

Poco a poco parece que van avanzando las obras





















Un saludo

----------


## jlois

Este va a ser un buen ejemplo de seguimiento de obras y desarrollo de las mismas. Felicitarte por ello, Sergi.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buen seguimiento Sergi.
Un saludo amigo.

----------


## sergi1907

Las obras siguen su curso, poco a poco se van viendo algunos avances.

Antes de llegar a la presa




Una de las edificaciones ya ha sido derruída


La presa












Sigue

----------


## sergi1907

A estos árboles les queda poca vida


Sigue

----------


## sergi1907

Muchos árboles ya han sido cortados






Y esta es la temperatura que tuve durante toda la visita


Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## perdiguera

Parece que van avanzando y que encuentran algunas rocas, me parece haber visto en una fotografía un carro de perforación.
Los árboles cortados parece que hayan sido por el propietario, pues pinos no parece que hayan sido cortados sino más bien frutales o almendros.
Desde luego esa temperatura es como para hacer las fotos desde el coche.
Gracias por mantenernos informados.

----------


## soste

Con la que está cayendo estos días por Lleida y província, hay que ser muy valiente para ir a hacer estas fotos, ja, ja, ja...

Saludos.

----------


## arnau

Hola a todos

Las obras van avanzando, pero no demasiado deprisa. Yo me di una vuelta por la zona hace un mes o así, pero no colgué las fotos porque no había difrenecia significativa con las primeras.

De momento lo único que están haciendo son las excavaciones en la cerrada y preparación general. Además, creo que tienen materiales acopiados: han desmontado las paredes de piedra que mantenían las terrazas en las laderas del valle, y han amontonado la piedra. Me imagino que la utilizarán para cubrir los espaldones con una capa de escollera (me imagino...)

En alguna de las fotos se ve lo que parece material acopiado (como la que muestra en primer plano una antigua masía), no se si para el núcleo o para los espaldones.

De todas maneras, falta por empezar las obras serias: no han desviado todavía el río de manera definitiva, no hay rastro de galería de desagües, ni de excavaciones para el aliviadero,... Así que tendremos tiempo para seguir las obras pasito a pasito, jeje. Si me resulta posible, en cuanto se empiece a trabajar en serio, prometo una visita y unas cuantas fotos.

Sergi, ya podías esperar a que el calor bajase un poco, jajaja

----------


## sergi1907

Cada vez que salía del coche era como entrar en un horno.

Supongo que cuando terminen la nueva carretera será muy complicado tener fotos desde estos lugares.

----------


## perdiguera

Ayer me dí una vuelta por el embalse de Albagés en construcción.
Le pude hacer unas cuantas fotos, menos de las que hubiese deseado ya que me puse a ver la organización de la obra para intentar entenderla, pues no está muy clara. Ya os lo explicaré en las fotos.

Leyendo la página de Proser que arnau nos facilitó el año pasado por el mes de abril, veo que se ha actualizado a fecha de julio de este año y  ya figura que el núcleo impermeable será de limos arcillosos.

Pasemos a las fotos.

El encaje del estribo izquierdo en la montaña, varias máquinas picando roca, ningún camión cargando.



El estribo derecho, que está desplazado sensiblemente hacia aguas abajo del izquierdo ¿al final no será de planta recta?




Estaban trabajando en el margen derecho a mucha altura, tanta que ni se les veía.



La explanada del parque de maquinaria de la presa



Una zona de vertidos, espero que provisionales mientras se comienza la construcción de la presa en sí. 



Me llamó la atención el hecho de que los taludes estuviesen sembrados, aunque secos por la falta de lluvia, ¿quiere decir que se quedarán ahí? A esa cota les cubrirá el agua seguro.



El extravial con su carga hacia la zona de vertidos. Viene de la ladera derecha. Lo veremos mejor luego el recorrido.



Arriba a la derecha se ve una máquina amarilla, que era la que cargaba los extraviales.



Sigue

----------


## perdiguera

Finaliza

Aquí es donde vertían 



Otra cosa que no entendía es que están rellenando todos los hondos que hay, incluso barrancos laterales. ¿Tanto material sobra si no se ha empezado la presa?



Una casa que quedará anegada.



Una panorámica del recorrido de los extraviales que iban cargados de derecha a izquierda.




Dos imágenes de la página de Proser actualizada:








http://www.proser.es/Obrassingulares...dioma=es_ES.do

Esto es todo por esta vez, volveré a por más dudas.
Un saludo a todos

----------


## embalses al 100%

Vaya! Otra de materiales sueltos.
Parece como si tuviera otra presa pequeñita aguas arriba...
Por lo menos aguas arriba podrían limpiar los árboles y la casa esa, que después pasa lo que pasa...

----------


## perdiguera

Por lo que yo conozco y he leído no hay una ataguía aguas arriba, sino que hay dos tubos a cada lado por donde teóricamente pasaría el río cuando lleve agua y están junto a la explanada del parque de maquinaria.

----------


## REEGE

Gran trabajo y gran explicación Perdiguera aunque hay cosas confusas en lo que están haciendo... todavia queda mucho y ya nos ireis contando...
No me gustan mucho las presas de materiales sueltos, pero la economía es la economía... :Confused:

----------


## arnau

> Por lo que yo conozco y he leído no hay una ataguía aguas arriba, sino que hay dos tubos a cada lado por donde teóricamente pasaría el río cuando lleve agua y están junto a la explanada del parque de maquinaria.


Muchas gracias por las fotos.

La ataguía es la "presita" que se ve a la izquierda de la figura, que a medida que avance la contrucción de la presa principal, quedará incorporada en el cuerpo. El desvío se realizará por dos galerías: una en cada margen. En ellas se dispondrán, una vez terminada la presa (y especialmente el aliviadero), el desagüe de fondo y la toma.

A día de hoy, lo único que se ha realizado es un pequeño dique y unos tubos de plástico de pocas pulgadas de diámetro. Eso es suficiente para desviar los pequeños caudales (o nulos) que el Set acustumbra a llevar. Esta situación es posible ya que no se ha empezado a "construir" la presa. En cuanto el cuerpo de presa deba empezar a elevarse, se deberá disponer de un desvío más seguro, que evite que una avenida arruine el trabajo realizado hasta la fecha.

En cuanto a lo de los materiales, supongo que lo que pretenden es reservar el desecho de las exacavaciones para los espaldones, de manera que ahora lo que están haciendo es acopiarlo. En una de las fotos, la anterior a la de la casa, se puede ver un relleno compactado de poca altura: tiene toda la pinta de ser un talud de prueba, o algo por el estilo.

----------


## perdiguera

> Muchas gracias por las fotos.
> 
> La ataguía es la "presita" que se ve a la izquierda de la figura, que a medida que avance la contrucción de la presa principal, quedará incorporada en el cuerpo. El desvío se realizará por dos galerías: una en cada margen. En ellas se dispondrán, una vez terminada la presa (y especialmente el aliviadero), el desagüe de fondo y la toma.
> 
> A día de hoy, lo único que se ha realizado es un pequeño dique y unos tubos de plástico de pocas pulgadas de diámetro. Eso es suficiente para desviar los pequeños caudales (o nulos) que el Set acustumbra a llevar. Esta situación es posible ya que no se ha empezado a "construir" la presa. En cuanto el cuerpo de presa deba empezar a elevarse, se deberá disponer de un desvío más seguro, que evite que una avenida arruine el trabajo realizado hasta la fecha.
> 
> En cuanto a lo de los materiales, supongo que lo que pretenden es reservar el desecho de las exacavaciones para los espaldones, de manera que ahora lo que están haciendo es acopiarlo. En una de las fotos, la anterior a la de la casa, se puede ver un relleno compactado de poca altura: tiene toda la pinta de ser un talud de prueba, o algo por el estilo.


Gracias arnau por tus aclaraciones, aunque lo del talud de prueba debe de salirles mal ya que como ese que citas hay otro en la misma foto  a la izquierda en el bancal de arriba y otros varios que he podido ver. Además debe, en todo cado ser una prueba de compactación para ensayar materiales y equipos pero no de estabilidad de talud ya que si no está en contacto con agua poco ensayo se podrá hacer.

----------


## arnau

> Gracias arnau por tus aclaraciones, aunque lo del talud de prueba debe de salirles mal ya que como ese que citas hay otro en la misma foto  a la izquierda en el bancal de arriba y otros varios que he podido ver. Además debe, en todo cado ser una prueba de compactación para ensayar materiales y equipos pero no de estabilidad de talud ya que si no está en contacto con agua poco ensayo se podrá hacer.


Puede que no me expresara bien, y donde que dije talud de pruebas debería haber dicho relleno de pruebas. Lo de que haya varios puede ser porque encuentren materiales diferentes, o porque prueben distintos grados de compatación, humedad,..., no lo se. En cuanto a lo de estabilidad, creo que lo que se suele hacer es tomar parámetros geotécnicos de los ensayos realizados en este tipo de pruebas y modelizar el comportamiento de la presa con aplicaciones informáticas que utilizan modelos teóricos. Es increíble lo que se consigue con la informática: yo he visto la animación de un modelo dinámico (en situción de terremoto) de una presa de materiales sueltos y os puedo asegurar que es impresionante. Lo que no tengo tan claro es si se adapta del todo a lo que sucedería en realidad, jajaja

De todas maneras, puede que esos rellenos sean algo mucho más sencillo, y simplemente estén buscando la manera más rápida y económica de llegar a un cierto grado de compactación, sin más.
¿Nadie tiene algún amigo trabajando en las obras? jajaja. Nos podría aclarar las dudas...

----------


## arnau

¿Alguien se ha acercado a las obras ultimamente? ¿Hay cambios sustanciales?

----------


## perdiguera

Mañana tengo previsto acercarme, si la climatología me deja.

----------


## sergi1907

Espero que puedas ir, tengo mucha curiosidad por ver si las obras han evolucionado.

En mi caso hasta febrero no podré acercarme.

----------


## perdiguera

Albagès 29-11-2012

Lo prometido, arnau, sergi1907, es deuda: hoy con un día frío pero limpio gracias a los vientos fuertes de anoche me he acercado a la construcción de la presa de Albagès.

He entrado por la futura cola del embalse desde la localidad de Cervià de les Garrigues, donde tomé el camino que va hacia Albagès en 12 Km paralelo al río Set y por su margen derecha hasta salir a la carretera de Castelldans junto al pueblo de Albagès. 

Mi sorpresa ha sido grande ya que no se estaba trabajando en ningún tajo y por lo que parece desde hace tiempo pues no se ve ninguna máquina por allí. Es como si se les hubiese acabado la anualidad.

Lo único que puede suceder es que estén trabajando en la construcción del camino que ha de sustituir al que he utilizado, pues este quedará inundado, para así, una vez terminado el nuevo, cortar el viejo y poder trabajar sin el paso de otros usuarios y fisgones como yo.

Actualmente hay un camino que desde dentro del pueblo de Albagès sale al pueblo abandonado de las Besses, zona ya no inundada por la presa, a unos 2 Km. de Cervià y va por el margen izquierdo tras las montañas que se ven.

Las obras han avanzado desde la última vez que las visité allá por agosto y por lo que he podido ver se ha aumentado los acopios que hay en el margen izquierdo y se ha realizado buena parte de la excavación del talud izquierdo de la zona del  núcleo de la presa; también se ha comenzado con la pequeña ataguía que se ve en alguna foto e incluso ya está revestida de piedra por el talud de aguas arriba.

Lo que me ha llamado la atención es la cantidad de catas realizadas en muchos bancales para, supongo, buscar tipos variados de materiales para conformar la presa y también, supongo, para fabricar el hormigón que inevitablemente necesitan.

Sigo sin entender el tema de rellenos, que continúan, esta vez con materiales pétreos, que bien pudiesen valer para la protección de los taludes de la presa, y que se hacen en cotas inferiores, muy inferiores, a coronación.

La casa tapiada ya no lo está, lo cual también indica que hace tiempo que por ahí no pasa nadie de la obra.

Y el verde del que hablaba en agosto está más verde que nunca. Supongo que se trata de un ensayo para el futuro revestimiento de taludes afectados. 

A lo que vamos, las fotos:

Un bancal con catas


Detalle de una cata


La casa ya no tapiada


El relleno pétreo nuevo


Unos bancales muy catados


El acopio ha crecido bastante


Ya se une con el inicial


El verde perfecto, una buena revegetación.


Piedras acopiadas de un tamaño que parece que sean aprovechables para construir.


Sigue

----------


## perdiguera

Finaliza

Una antigua alcantarilla que conducía un barranco lateral al río Set a través del camino antiguo. De estas ya no se hacen. ¡Qué lástima!


Llegamos a la zona del cuerpo de presa. Se puede ver un poco los comienzos de la ataguía. Luego se verá mejor.


Zona central del cuerpo de presa


Mirando hacia atrás, hacia aguas arriba.


Un detalle de la ataguía.


Detalle de la excavación del núcleo.


Aquí el sol no me deja sacar la foto bien, mejor dicho, no sé sacarla mejor.


El margen derecho está prácticamente sin tocar desde la última visita


Vista desde aguas abajo.

----------


## sergi1907

Muchas gracias Perdiguera.

Puedo equivocarme, pero me da la sensación de que las obras están paradas.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Tiene toda la pinta. Si no, es muy raro que no haya ningún tipo de maquinaria por ahí.

----------


## perdiguera

La presa la ejecuta, dentro del convenio del regadío Segarra Garrigues, la Generalitat a través de la empresa pública Regsega, ahora Infraestructures.cat, y esta última debe a sus proveedores lo vencido desde julio hasta ahora, saltandose la ley de morosidad de las administraciones públicas. Si no cobras lo normal es no trabajar.

----------


## arnau

Pues despues de tus fotos, voy a esperar un poco más en ir a verla. Muchas gracias! 
Yo la mayor diferencia que veo es la excavación del estribo fotografiado. Lo de que está parado es innegable, pero también es verdad que la cosa va adelante. Cuando uno habla con alguien que haya trabajado en la construcción de presas, siempre te dice que las primeras etapas son muy poco vistosas. En una presa de materiales sueltos como esta, solamnete en realizar excavaciones, sanear cimientos, preparar materiales, reponer servicios, y hacer trabajos similares previos a la propia "construcción" se va parte importante del presupuesto y del tiempo. Debemos pensar que una vez se empiece a rellenar el cuerpo de presa, habrá un porcentaje muy importante de la obra ya ejecutado.

----------


## arnau

> La presa la ejecuta, dentro del convenio del regadío Segarra Garrigues, la Generalitat a través de la empresa pública Regsega, ahora Infraestructures.cat, y esta última debe a sus proveedores lo vencido desde julio hasta ahora, saltandose la ley de morosidad de las administraciones públicas. Si no cobras lo normal es no trabajar.


Por curiosodad, ¿bajaba pizca de agua por el Set? Siempre lo he visto totalmente seco...

----------


## perdiguera

Iba tan seco como la mojama o como un bocadillo de polvorones de Estepa, que diría F. Lázaro. Aunque yo si lo he visto con agua, fastidiándome una obra, claro.

----------


## arnau

Supongo que es como todo, nuca pasa hasta cuando no tiene que pasar. De todas maneras creo que mi "nunca" es ligeramente más corto que el tuyo...

----------


## perdiguera

A mí siempre me ha preocupado que me dijesen que "por ahí nunca ha pasado mucha agua". Automáticamente la prevención sube dos grados o tres.
En el caso del Set, habíamos preparado un vado inundable, provisional para trabajar en el puente, con tubos para aguas bajas, que teóricamente podrían desaguar la avenida de 25 años, según la norma de carreteras. No había llovido en un año y no había circulado agua en los cinco meses que llevábamos de obra. Y llegó Semana Santa, cuatro días de vacaciones, o esos creíamos, el sábado por la noche tras una tormenta el vado se fue río abajo, gracias que no pasó ninguna desgracia personal.
Había pasado la avenida de 100 años, según pudimos calcular luego.
La reconstrucción ya fue para esa avenida y no volvió a llover, aunque el río no dejó de correr en todo el tiempo de obra.

----------

